# And I thought our public lands were terrible?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Strange you'd think our state representatives would be more supportive of the valuable public lands they are constantly undermining.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=36870960&ni...levates-to-even-greater-success&s_cid=queue-3


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Strange you'd think our state representatives would be more supportive of the valuable public lands they are constantly undermining.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=36870960&ni...levates-to-even-greater-success&s_cid=queue-3


Actually, Bishop, Lee, Herbert, Ivory and others really like this...it increases the value of real estate around these National Parks...and keeps these greedy politicians drooling, hoping, that just maybe...


----------

